# Debian, Ubuntu, fedora, et consorts ...



## benben67 (5 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible, par une des nombreuses distributions gratuites, de monter les volumes d'un poste PC depuis mon MAC sous OSX comme il est possible de le faire avec deux macs entre eux.
Vous l'aurez compris j'ai des machines PC et ne veux ni ne peux acheter un deuxième mac pour ça.
Ma finalité est de pouvoir stocker des données, faires des backup, etc.
J'allumerai la machine à l'occasion, je montrais les disques sur lesquels je voudrais déposer des données et hop !!!
J'ai essayé freeNAS qui refuse de s'installer sur la machine que j'ai pis c'est déjà trop compliqué pour moi(un amd sepron 2600+) fedora , j'y comprend rien, Kubuntu pareil , donc avant de repasser 3 jours à downloader une nouvelle distrib de 3GO au pif pour me rendre compte que ça va pas, j'aimerai vos conseils.
Mon envie donc estr de retrouver la simplicité de MacOSX : pomme K dans le finder, ssh compte du mac@192.168.1.pouette, s'affiche les disques du mac , je les choisi et ça marche !

(pas de ligne à taper, pas de truc à programmer, pas d'install casse ******* qi me fait coucher tard,  etc.)

merci madame ou messieur
merci


----------



## benben67 (6 Septembre 2007)

ouin non ? 

... personne ...   ???


----------



## elKBron (6 Septembre 2007)

c'est d&#233;j&#224; faisable ce que tu demandes. ca s'appelle du partage (lire et a fortiori ecrire sur u HD de PC &#224; partir du mac, pas la peine de minux). je vois pas de probl&#232;me, moi...


----------



## benben67 (6 Septembre 2007)

merci la bouche  

je ne dis pas que c'est impossible je dis juste que je ne sais pas quelle distrib' est la plus ad&#233;quat pour un n&#233;ophyte complet .....


----------



## elKBron (6 Septembre 2007)

tu comprends pas (c est peut etre moi, remarque) :

pourquoi veux tu installer une distrib minux ? tu peux lire et écrire sur des volumes de pc à partir du mac nativement. je vois pas l interet d un minux, vraiment.


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2007)

Sous lonqueror tu peux faire ca de mémoire.

Tu rentres une adresse en smb:// et hop ca fonctionne


Pour les débutants Ubuntu ou Kunbuntu sont sympas.


----------



## elKBron (6 Septembre 2007)

ben ouais, mais il dit lui meme qu'il comprend rien à KUbuntu


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2007)

Ben dans ce cas, euhh la plus part des autres distrib fonctionnent de la même manière ...

Ubuntu est plus simple pour l'installation des codecs et autres drivers c'est tout


----------



## benben67 (6 Septembre 2007)

oui je suis tr&#232;s b&#234;te et dans kubuntu faut ouvrir une console et taper des trucs , du moins je crois

si dans vinneudozes c'est possible c'est cool, c'&#233;tait aussi, minux, l'occasion de zapper cet os de mxxxe ....

et pis y'a aussi le probl&#232;me de partition mes 8 ou 9 disques sont actuellement formater sous osX et plein &#224; craqu&#233; et je pensais que minux me permettrai de ne pas galerer avec ces histoires  ....

bon lonqueror c'est quoi t'est-ce ?

et comment on fait avec un vinneudose ?


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2007)

Non tu peux accèder au réseau très simplement depuis Konqueror sans utiliser la console


----------



## ngaubert (8 Septembre 2007)

Si j'ai bien compris tu veux installer un linux sur ton pc. D'après ce que tu as voulu installer (open NAS) tu veux pouvoir acceder depuis tes macs à tes disques durs, ou au moins des répertoire de ton pc.
Ça se fait très bien avec unbutu, et je suppose aussi les autres linux, dans ubuntu cela fonctionne comme avec Windows, tu sélectionnes le répertoire que tu veux partager, tu cliques avec le bouton droit et tu choisi partager.
Dans le monde linux le partage de fichier windows, se fait à l'aide de Samba, donc tu pourras trouver facilement de la documentation là dessus en cherchant ça dans google.

Une fois ton linux bien installé et les répertoires partagés, tu fais ctrl+k dans le finder tu tappes l'adresse ip de ta machine linux, et OS te proposera automatiquement une liste des partages disponibles.


----------



## rizoto (8 Septembre 2007)

Le truc c'est qu'il souhaite accèder à son mac depuis linux donc pas de commande-K

Le mieux de choisir une distribution et d'aller sur un forum linux.

ubuntu


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2007)

benben67 a dit:


> merci la bouche
> 
> je ne dis pas que c'est impossible je dis juste que je ne sais pas quelle distrib' est la plus ad&#233;quat pour un n&#233;ophyte complet .....



LFS (Linux From Scratch)


----------



## benben67 (8 Septembre 2007)

non non non je veux pas aller dans le mac depuis le pc mais bien l'inverse !!!
mais là à vous lire ce n'est toujours pas bien clair donc je crois que vais finir par acheter un vieux G4 installer osX dessus et puis hop, ainsi l'histoire sera réglée en 10 min.

Pourquoi tout est toujours compliqué en informatique ?


----------



## benben67 (8 Septembre 2007)

en tout cas merci à tous et ngaubert
je vais viré le Kubuntu et mettre Ubuntu et j'vais encore tester ça


----------



## rizoto (8 Septembre 2007)

quand ubuntu sera installé et le réseau configuré 

tu cliques sur système/Administration/Dossiers partagés
tu ajoutes tes répertoires


----------



## rizoto (8 Septembre 2007)

Edit : Rien


----------



## benben67 (8 Septembre 2007)

merci  
j'essaye de voir ça ce we


----------



## Psylo (9 Septembre 2007)

benben67 a dit:


> J'ai essay&#233; freeNAS qui refuse de s'installer sur la machine que j'ai pis c'est d&#233;j&#224; trop compliqu&#233; pour moi(un amd sepron 2600+) fedora , j'y comprend rien,


C'est dommage parceque Freenas r&#233;pond parfaitement a tes besoins.
C'est bas&#233; sur Freebsd (pas linux). C'est tout petit, tout l&#233;ger (150 mo une fois install&#233 et ultra performant. tu installe &#231;a sur une babasse, tu enl&#232;ve l'ecran et tu as un NAS tout pr&#234;t.

C'est beaucoup moins lourd &#224; g&#233;rer qu'une distrib linux, et c'est deja tout pr&#234;t, pas la peine de tout installer/configurer logiciel par logiciel : gros avantages.

 Le partage est possible grace a pleins de protocoles diff&#233;rents (FTP, SSH, Samba (partage win), AFP (partage mac). Ca surveille l'etat des disques durs, &#231;a fait du raid logiciel, UPnp (iTuens adore), Rsync... bref c'est un petit bijou de fonctionalit&#233;s et c'est tr&#232;s facile a administrer, tu passe par ton navigateur (screenshots : http://www.freenas.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=28 ).

Qu'est-ce qui ne s'installe pas correctement ? O&#249; as-tu des difficult&#233;s ?
As tu bien lu la doc, le wiki sur leur site ? As tu post&#233; dans leur forums ?


----------



## benben67 (9 Septembre 2007)

ha et bien Psylo si tu es volontaire pour m'aider, j'en profite !!!!

J'ai laissé tombe car pas mal de petit problèmes se sont succédés et m'ont découragé.

Ces soucis sont surement rien pour un connaisseur

Je trouve un peu de temps je retente une install et je te ferai part de mes questions
(de mémoire le problème résidais dans l'install du système sur le disque dur qui merdait et le réseau soit disant absent")

c'est vrai que free nas à l'air génial sur le papier


----------



## benben67 (12 Septembre 2007)

bon freeNAS suite ....
je met le cd et fais tout qu'est-ce qui dise sur le manuel pdf téléchargé sur le site freenas .... 

adress : 192.168.1.250

lan : sis0

j'ai installé le système sur le disque dur (du moins je crois) mais quand je démarre le pc sans cd ym dit :
"failed kernel" ou un truc du genre
donc quand je mets le cd y'a ce que j'ai indiqué plus haut 
Moi j'ai cru comprendre qu'il suffit alors depuis un autre orrdi sur le même réseau de taper http://192.168.1.250 pour arriver à la page de paramétrage mais je vous le donne en mille pas chez moi ....:rateau: 
les test ping ne marche pas (tout les packets sont perdus)


----------



## ph11 (16 Novembre 2007)

La meilleure chose à faire pour que les fichiers de ton pc soient accessible depuis ton mac est d'utiliser une distro linux et d'installer un serveur nfs. Après il te suffit de faire clic droit>propriétés sur les dossiers à partager, enfin tu trouvera certainement les infos nécessaires sur ubuntu.fr.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2007)

Salut,
tiens FreeNAS je ne connaissait pas et sinc&#232;rement &#231;a &#224; l'air vraiment efficace. Je suis du m&#234;me avis que *Psylo*, il &#224; l'air adapt&#233; &#224; tes besoins.




benben67 a dit:


> j'ai install&#233; le syst&#232;me sur le disque dur (du moins je crois) mais quand je d&#233;marre le pc sans cd ym dit :
> "failed kernel" ou un truc du genre



L'installation de freenas se fait en 2 temps, j'ai utilis&#233; la   version 0.685RC :

   1 - il faut booter sur le CD live, ce qui permet d'avoir un acc&#232;s en console ou en http sur le syst&#232;me pour le tester et le configurer, d'ailleurs les nouveaux param&#232;tres seront conserv&#233;s &#224; l'installation.

   2 - pour l'installation sur le disque dur, dans la console faut choisir l'option 9 (installation/ugrade de freenas sur un disque dur...) et ensuite l'option 3 (cr&#233;ation de partition, 1 syst&#232;me, 1 donnees) et red&#233;marrer.

Est-ce comme &#231;a que tu as proc&#233;d&#233; ?

tu as de la doc en fran&#231;ais ici

++


----------

